# Osha



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I posted in another thread about new OSHA reg's and literature. I just recived my first FREE order from OSHA today with some great info. You can order up to 5 copies of 5 different publications.

Today I got my first order of 5

Job Safety and Health poster
Fall protection tips quick card
Employee workplace rights
Stairways and Ladders
Scaffold use in the construction industry guide
and a small business handbook.

These are free and the OSHA site is a great resource.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/publications/publication.html

Train you employees to be safe.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Who are they? Only kidding, I recall a Hobby Lobby I did in Concord NC an osha pulls a surprise visit. You should have seen everyone bailing out the building. It was like a bunch of rats scurrying around. People left the jobsite for a few hours and finally returned when osha left. They caught the electricians pulling wire with the boom lift and not having harnesses and that was about it. Sorry for the off topic post it just got me reminising.


----------

